# STI Spartan 1911



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard good things about STI International Firearms, from nice quaility weapons, excellent craftsmanship, to great customer service... So I found one and struck up a deal. I've had a few 1911's over the years but this one feels superior to any of them..... Tight, thin & smooth like butta .... I already want another one.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I can see why you would like another one. Good looking pistol. Good luck with it. Good luck with it.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

This gun carries the STI nameplate and some STI parts but it is made by ARMSCOR in the Phillipines for STI to keep the cost down. 

This is not to say that it isn't a really good gun for the money because it is. ARMSCOR makes this same gun under the Rock Island Armory badge and I think there is a Charles Daly version also. All fine guns too.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice ride!!
Scott


----------

